# AKC Gazette Golden?



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jill, are you asking about the puppers in the pictures Laura shared from Westminster, or a separate Montage? I saved Laura's identification of the goldens in her photos. (I know, I"m OCD, LOL, but I just keep looking at beautiful goldens, and I like to know what dog I"m drooling over.)


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Duh, :doh:, just figured out that the AKC Gazette is a publication. Sorry, guess my little cheat sheet won't help out. I'll sure head to k9data.com to check out the golden as soon as you find out his/her name, though.


----------

